# Sherling Lake in Greenville,Al



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Has anyone ever fished Sherling Lake before ? I am staying in this area during the week with my job and wonder if anyone has ever had any luck there or any suggestions of places around to fish ....


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Fished it once a week when i was a kid. The bottom lake which is the bigger of the 2 is now surrounded by the rtj golf course. Only fishable with a jon boat. Some really huge bass in it though. upper pond is fishable from the bank. crappie, bass, bream and catfish


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

What kind of bait do you suggest ?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

The catfish will hit about anything you throw at them. But live minnows will catch anything in the place but the carp and bream. You want a good fight then ball up some bread and throw it in front of the carp when they swim by. Call me if you want 251-605-9177


----------

